# UWN Clean-up?



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

For those of you who were reading this thread: http://utahwildlife.net/forum/18-firearms-reloading/102322-sport-shooters-suck-what-s-wrong-us.html you likely noticed that there are a lot of guys that are concerned with the messes that uninformed shooters are leaving behind. Not only does this make the areas ugly, but it is bad for wildlife and it gives shooters a bad reputation.

Mr. Muleskinner brought up the idea of getting some guys together to do a clean-up somewhere. So I would like to ask for some ideas of where you guys would like to see a clean-up take place?

I know there are lots of places in the West Desert that really could use some attention but I am sure there are ones that you guys have seen that are in desperate need of attention, so lets hear some ideas and work out a Saturday to go out for a couple hours to make these areas look better!

Once we have some suggestions, we will take a poll to ask where most people think we can make the most improvement and then schedule a date around March or April.

For those of you who did this with us a few years ago, it is a great opportunity to meet forum members and also get outdoors after a long winter and enjoy the outdoors again.

Thanks and we look forward to hearing your ideas!


----------



## Huntin8 (Jul 15, 2013)

I don't go out shooting very often, so I don't know of any places. I am in for the cleanup though!


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm in for the clean up as well.....


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

My house. I can pm you my address.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Lone Rock out by Horseshoe Springs ;-)


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

If its around the north part of the state I'd help and provide large orange garbage bags if wanted/needed.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Any switchback near Farmington canyon or the B.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I 2nd Lone Rock or anywhere along the NW side of the Stansburys.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Count me in.


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

Count me in as well. My truck/trailer are at the ready for this.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

I would love to come help out work permitting!! just give us some dates and I will see what I can do. I also would be able to lend a truck and a long flat bed trailer if needed.


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

I'm in if my schedule allows.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

great to see all of the interest. Keep the locations of areas in need of work coming. Be specific if possible. I what we talked about doing was getting a few locations and then posting a poll on which one to hit first. After that we we will contact the proper authorities and get a date scheduled.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I am in schedule permitting; no ideas of where to go.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

ridgetop said:


> I 2nd Lone Rock or anywhere along the NW side of the Stansburys.


I second this location. There are three or four locations within a couple mile radius that could really use a clean up.


----------



## Jsw (Dec 5, 2010)

I'm in to help clean up!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Any update?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Any update?


I'm thinkin' the Mirror Lake Highway between milepost 28 and milepost 56 (the UT/WY border) would be a great place to clean up.


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

wyogoob said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> > Any update?
> ...


Good idea! But what do we do with all those trashy Wyoming people when we find them?


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

West Side Stansbury Mts from that first dirt road south of I-80 as far as you can drive on the dirt road paralleling the mountains. There are half a dozen spots that need help bad within 4 miles, the road is good and you really can't get lost. Just look for trash- it won't be hard to find. I'm in.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Here is a thought,we could have a small BBQ when we are done.I do a marinated steak at work in a burgandy pepper marinade.Im sure for about 4.00 bucks a head I could bring these,and do a pot luck on a few salads and bring your own soda.Just thought I would throw that out for thinking.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

As long as Wyogoob isn't supplying the "steak" (kidding!), I'll gladly bring styrofoam cups, plates, napkins and plasticware. That is if you don't mind if a noob tags along.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

Any and all of the WMAs need it bad. Hopefully we would be able to get **** access.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

Ant flats too


----------

